# Makeup is NOT pointless. So stop saying it is!!!



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

**Bahh! I talked to my friend and it turned out that though she still does not have extremely positive views about makeup, she doesn't think that girls who wear it are "stupid." She meant to say that she believes that very young girls should not be wearing extremely heavy makeup. Which I still agree with her to certain extents...but we won't get into that. Anyway, sorry for any confusion. Don't worry, we worked things out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 email can just misconstrue words sometimes.*

LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGG RANT ahead. Be warned.

My best friend and I were having a conversation yesterday and she kept telling me how pointless makeup was, especially for younger girls (I would consider us young since I'm only 18.) She believed that the media is behind all of this and how they're telling us "you're not pretty enough, you need such and such to make you look better!" and believes in natural beauty, all the way. Even though I agree to CERTAIN extents that the media places pressure upon us to look beautiful all the time, I still can find merits in makeup. 

Even though she kept saying "but I don't care if you wear makeup" I couldn't help but feel mildly insulted by her when she kept basically saying, to put it bluntly, that women who wear makeup are only conforming to society's twisted standards of beauty (and are basically dumb for doing so.) According to her she doesn't believe in how makeup "enhances" (with the exception of concealer to cover up your eyes and blemishes) a girl's look (for example, mascara "enhances" my own usually thin and stick-straight eyelashes) and doesn't believe it makes people look more hygienic. I told her that in the workforce, makeup helps women look more polished and defined. She said bullcrap, I've worked in a professional business setting and I've seen women not wear makeup. I believe (and was told by my mother) that not wearing makeup in a professional setting (such as a wedding, award ceremony, etc) is actually rude. She told me not so. 

She keeps on saying that the media only tells us that we're not pretty enough, and by giving into them we're just being stupid and falling for their dumb tricks. And she thinks that girls who wear makeup look stupid (indirect insult right there!!!) I honestly beg to differ. I see nothing wrong in wanting to enhance what you lack. I don't have prominent eyelashes, so why not use mascara to bring out my eyes even more so? You honestly CAN tell the difference in my eyes when I wear mascara. So are you saying that all makeup is pointless then why not let all of your bags and blemishes show, out in the open? I mean, that's what truely NATURAL beauty should be anyhow, right? After all, the media still pressures us into having clear, perfect smooth skin, so by wearing concealer/foundation aren't you giving into that too?? I mean if you were TRULY against all of that "conform to such and such beauty standard" you would want to go all the way, not hold a half-baked position. That was the main issue I found with her argument. If she wants to say no makeup, then so be it, no makeup. But you have to go ALL the way with it then, and not only attack the non-skin based makeups. 

And who says makeup can't be an expression of art as well? I know plenty of people (on here and other places as well) who wear makeup to express themselves, and they do so beautifully. Are you calling that stupid too? 

You know what, if she doesn't want to wear it, fine. I'll still love her no matter what. The same goes with anyone. I won't not be your friend if you don't wear makeup. But just because she doesn't believe in makeup doesn't mean I don't either. And I cannot disagree with her more on her viewpoints. Makeup is NOT pointless. 

*phew* it was great getting that off my chest. 

Any thoughts? Do you ladies have any ideas to back me up here


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

i totally agree with you on this luvsic!! your friend is kinf of contradicting herself because concealer is make up and it enhances people's beauty because it hides the dark circles!
I get girls who say to me that i should only wear make up if i'm going to a party or a wedding and that i shouldn't wear make up to go shopping or to go to university and i'll be like WTF!!!!
I love to wear make up and it's a way of expressing muself and my passion for it, although i'm not a professional or anything it kind of expresses me!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree as well! Makeup is something I love and I see no problem with be wearing it whenever, where-ever, and how ever I want to. It's kind of like my art form. Everyone has something artistic and makeup is mine. My boyfriend will bug me (all in good fun of course) and ask me why I love it and why I NEED so much lol, but he knows it important and he likes what I do and thats what counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need more MU-tolerance!


----------



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks girls. I agree. If you say that makeup is dumb and don't consider it a form of art (with the human body functioning as the canvas), then you can say that paintings or sculpture's can't be considered art either. It really is a form of expression, and to me, I just use it to look more polished. After all, we aren't all born with "natural beauty" all the time. And if I feel better with a bit of mascara and lip gloss, saying that makes me look stupid is pushing it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 2, 2007)

People since the dawn of time have been doing stuff to enhance their natural looks, without the current media.

Make-up is pointless in some ways, but so are a lot of life's pleasures. The main point is that they're enjoyable and life's pleasures.

We all have vanity in something. Does your friend wear the same outfit day in and day out, regardless? If not, she obviously cares about her looks on some level.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 2, 2007)

I wear make-up for me, because I like the way I look when I wear it. It's not done to make me look like somebody else. My flashy colours are a part of my personality. I have no problem walking out of the house without any make-up on... if I was conforming to society's beliefs, then I wouldn't feel comfortable enough to do this.

To say that wearing make-up is pointless or just caused by media pressure is rather ignorant in my opinion. Sure there is some media pressure, but most people wear make-up to appear a certain way that makes them happy. You wouldn't roll out of bed and go to work with messy hair and pj's... because you care about your appearance.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 2, 2007)

I wouldn't quite go so far as to say Not wearing makeup in a professional setting is rude. 

I hardly ever wear makeup, Do I think it's pointless? no, I like makeup but I Don't have the time to apply it everyday, Ive been to a few weddings Makeup-less, and I've never worn makeup to work. 

I do my hair. thats about all I have time for.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

hey there, 

I definately see your point (Beauty_Mark). She does not wear the same outfit every day, but it's mostly for hygiene reasons (she'll wear the same type of outfit - t-shirt and jeans) She doesn't really care about the way she looks, or so she claims. 

I am adding a point: I can see how she thinks makeup is pointless, and unlike her I can see how it can be used to achieve a more "polished" look. But all in all, I think most girls who don't use makeup as a form of self expression or art would say that wearing it makes them feel more presentable to the world. It does not necessarily make them look BETTER, but more clean-cut or professional. That is how I feel about it anyway. And yes, mascara and lipstick CAN be used to make women look more polished. 

Just out of curiosity, what are some things people do to enhance their looks? And why?


----------



## luvsic (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I wouldn't quite go so far as to say Not wearing makeup in a professional setting is rude. 

I hardly ever wear makeup, Do I think it's pointless? no, I like makeup but I Don't have the time to apply it everyday, Ive been to a few weddings Makeup-less, and I've never worn makeup to work. 

I do my hair. thats about all I have time for._

 
I guess it boils down to personal experience, because everywhere I have gone (in terms of professional settings) people have at least been wearing minimal makeup. Hmmm. I also think it depends on the degree of the event. I don't know where you work, but I am going to be working in the corporate world; I believe that women at least wear a bit of makeup there. I think there's a difference between not having time to wear makeup everyday and refusing to wear it altogether, however.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Uh... here are my 2 cents.
It is by no means rude _not _to wear makeup on any given occasion.  I personally believe that yes, concealer is makeup, but there are also two sides to makeup.  The first side is the "correction/enhancement" side and the second being the "artistic" side.  There is nothing wrong with either in moderation.

I feel that there is a problem if people can't accept who they are to the extent that they are not only trying to "correct or enhance" (perfectly fine), but to the point that they try to mask it and make everyone believe that the mask is reality.  A lot of people I know who wear it don't go that far, but I have seen some who do (women who won't leave home without their makeup on).

I agree with your friend that the media does put a lot of pressure on women to look a certain way, but I don't believe that people who give into that pressure are stupid in any way.  I think it means that there is some social standard that you are expected to conform to, and if you don't, you can be made fun of and ostracism isn't a walk in the park.  Now it is true that this won't be the case with every person who wears makeup.

I think that there are irrational people on both sides of this argument: people who think that natural beauty is unacceptable and ugly, and people who think that creative or corrective beauty is sheer stupidity and cowardice from reality.

No one should feel obligated to wear makeup, but in the same since no one should feel obligated avoid it with a red hot poker either.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 3, 2007)

Make-up is an art that has been around since women rubbed kohl on their eyes and thought "I look hot". I think by wearing more non-conformist make up you're going against what your friend says.

I went to an all girls school and heard the same junk from almost every girl, like we're pressured for this, and that, blah blah blah. But you tell me when was the last time you felt pressure to put on red e/s, aqua e/l, or black lipstick?

It's an art and your face is the canvas. Make up is art that is alive because it's part of you when you wear it and how you wear it. There's some kind of feeling you need to have when you wear red lipstick or bright pink eyeshadow. You don't need to hide behind the neutrals, you're showing your face and your art, putting it out there for the world to see. You have to have the mindset of thinking that YOU like it and that's all that matters.
Nolite te bastardes carborundorum


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_hey there, 

I definately see your point (Beauty_Mark). She does not wear the same outfit every day, but it's mostly for hygiene reasons (she'll wear the same type of outfit - t-shirt and jeans) She doesn't really care about the way she looks, or so she claims. 

I am adding a point: I can see how she thinks makeup is pointless, and unlike her I can see how it can be used to achieve a more "polished" look. But all in all, I think most girls who don't use makeup as a form of self expression or art would say that wearing it makes them feel more presentable to the world. It does not necessarily make them look BETTER, but more clean-cut or professional. That is how I feel about it anyway. And yes, mascara and lipstick CAN be used to make women look more polished. 

Just out of curiosity, what are some things people do to enhance their looks? And why?_

 
Uh, I feel like not wearing makeup makes me feel more presentable to the world.  When I'm wearing makeup that's just one more thing for me to worry about, and I am the most presentable when I am not worried about the small things in life.  Sure it's fun, but for me it's playtime and nothing more.

I would say that makeup does not make everyone look more polished unless they know what they should be going for (you know who I'm talking about, the people who go for 3 shades lighter or 3 shades darker).

I think the real thing that makes people look more polished and more presentable is confidence.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I guess it boils down to personal experience, because everywhere I have gone (in terms of professional settings) people have at least been wearing minimal makeup. Hmmm. I also think it depends on the degree of the event. I don't know where you work, but I am going to be working in the corporate world; I believe that women at least wear a bit of makeup there. I think there's a difference between not having time to wear makeup everyday and refusing to wear it altogether, however._

 
I was working in the corporate world, I had to dress nice, I don't feel I need to wear makeup everyday. I wear moisturizer with 20spf , and sometimes chapstick. Im really low maintenance but I don't walk around looking like a hag either. and I agree there is a difference between not having time, and refusing to wear makeup. I think makeup is a personal preference. Its optional and not required to succeed in life.


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't stand people who are close-minded about makeup. The worst is when people ask me why I "cover up" my face. I'm actually offended that anyone could interpret my form of self-expression as the total opposite of what it is. I don't even wear foundation or concealer, so what do they want me to stop covering up, a few square inches around my eyes?

What people who think like that don't understand is that makeup is a multi-purpose thing.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 3, 2007)

i actually think its pointless wearing natural makeup

like yeah wear a bit of powder and mascara... if your just popping down the shop or whatever

but when people wear a full face of makeup...just to look like there not wearing any and not looking that different.

but then again if it makes them happy!

another thing that annoys me is when boys think a girl is really naturally pretty...when in reality she has 80 layers of foundation on and crispy mascara

then they think girls who wear black eyeliner,or lippie are wearing LOADS,when basically they are probably wearing less than the 'natural' girl.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Uh, I feel like not wearing makeup makes me feel more presentable to the world.  When I'm wearing makeup that's just one more thing for me to worry about, and I am the most presentable when I am not worried about the small things in life.  Sure it's fun, but for me it's playtime and nothing more.

I would say that makeup does not make everyone look more polished unless they know what they should be going for (you know who I'm talking about, the people who go for 3 shades lighter or 3 shades darker).

I think the real thing that makes people look more polished and more presentable is confidence._

 
Interesting that you would say that. I always felt the opposite way (makeup, at least light or close to natural makeup, makes me feel more put together and presentable to the world.) I don't necessarily feel "fug" without it and I'm not ashamed to leave the house without it, but I just feel like it makes me look more put together. There's a Chinese saying that my dad always says, it kind of goes "the first thing people see before they meet you is the way you dress/look." So yeah, confidence is essential in making you more presentable but so is the way you present yourself in terms of appearance. That doesn't mean go and be all high-maintenance, but to at least look clean. Especially in the corporate atmosphere, where first impressions are deal-breakers. I agree with you in that makeup makes people look more polished, but they must know how to apply it correctly or it could end up in a mess.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I was working in the corporate world, I had to dress nice, I don't feel I need to wear makeup everyday. I wear moisturizer with 20spf , and sometimes chapstick. Im really low maintenance but I don't walk around looking like a hag either. and I agree there is a difference between not having time, and refusing to wear makeup. I think makeup is a personal preference. Its optional and not required to succeed in life._

 
Call me naive, but I am actually pretty surprised by this statement :/ It seems like to me that fine line between hygiene and wearing makeup seems to be getting thinner and thinner. I haven't seen much of the world, but I always had this generalization that everyone in the corporate world always wore makeup for some reason. I would consider myself pretty low maintenance too, as I don't wear makeup everyday (usually only if I don't have time) and I barely wear heavy makeup. I also agree that makeup is personal preference.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_People since the dawn of time have been doing stuff to enhance their natural looks, without the current media.

Make-up is pointless in some ways, but so are a lot of life's pleasures. The main point is that they're enjoyable and life's pleasures.

We all have vanity in something. Does your friend wear the same outfit day in and day out, regardless? If not, she obviously cares about her looks on some level._

 
I agree with this. For other people, the insane amounts of money I spend on make-up may be frivolous and pointless, but in the end, it's the fact that it matters to _me_ and it makes me happy. It's a pleasure I can afford and indulge in. If other people can buy different mugs for their cars every week, why should it be any different for me to change my look everyday using make-up?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

 
I definately see your point (Beauty_Mark). She does not wear the same outfit every day, but it's mostly for hygiene reasons (she'll wear the same type of outfit - t-shirt and jeans) She doesn't really care about the way she looks, or so she claims.  
 
I meant more like does every single piece of clothes in her wardrobe literally look alike? Like if she owns ten black t-shirts, ten pairs of jeans, etc. There's an interest in the superficial somewhat if she does not. 

But mostly, unless she is extremely abnormal, she has to like something "pointless." Music, television, video games, art, movies, sweets, home decor... Depending on the person, any or all of those things are pointless, since you don't need them to survive.


----------



## meiming (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad things were resolved Luvsic. Sometimes that happens but I'm glad it had a better resolution


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 3, 2007)

I was one of those ladies that thought "Makeup is pointless" since i was 16 until after I turned 36..  I have never worn foundation at all since i tried it on in *1985* lol omg it was so gross I couldn't stand the feel of it on my face ..
As I got older *17-18 I felt I wasn't attractive and no amount of makeup could make me attractive so I never wore it.
I discovered MAC pigments late 2006 in swatches and seeing it on other ladies eyes.. and I was so amazed at the lovely metal sheen, pigmented color of pigments .. I knew I had to get some
Now I have 4 full jars of MAC pigments and 74 small jar samples of MAC pigments fluidline, e/s and a lip gloss

I guess I'm making up for lost time lool .. cuz i am so obsessed with pigment 

I dont think its pointless anymore


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 3, 2007)

god, what a boring bitch!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Dec 4, 2007)

Ooh I just have to have my say here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I think that you shouldn't judge others, end of. I'm a student, studying beauty therapy. You should see the look on peoples faces when I say that, they think "Hahah what a dumbass". Well no, even though a lot of what I do it down to practical skills, I have to learn about the human body- every bone, muscle, and most of the systems (eg. circulatory). What I'm trying to say, is that you can never judge a persons level of intellect on what makeup they wear, what job they do ect. I just had to put that in about my job/ training because it seems relevant to this and it has really been angering me lately that people automatically assume I'm dumb and shallow!

It doesn't really help that I love to wear nice makeup, and spend a lot of time on my appearance making sure my clothes are pretty and feeling like I look good. To me wearing makeup gives me confidence. I feel like I am 'me' with makeup on. I don't feel I am 'conforming' to anything- I wear makeup because it makes me look good, and this makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love just opening up my traincase am spending ages picking out MU for a new look (when I have the time!) WHY? Because I ENJOY it! I like to be made up, I like clothes, but this doesn't make me 'look stupid'. 

I don't mean any offense here, but maybe your friend is jealous? I don't know. Maybe she has witnessed too many young girls who have foundation 10 shades too dark lol!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 6, 2007)

I always compare makeup to clothing... you're trying to cover up the bits you're not comfortable with and enhance what you do like about yourself.
Whenever someone questions me about makeup I just go "why do you wear heels, then?" or something to that effect... Heels to make your legs look longer is just like putting on mascara to make your lashes look longer... and to me, mascara is much more subtle than red vinyl heels.
And anyone who says that makeup is not a form of art... GRRRR!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh gosh...I hate when people say stuff like that to me about my makeup...or my contacts because it's equally annoying when people question me about my contacts but my reply is always the same..."Then don't look at me, asshole! My face is not your problem." But then I again I'm kind of a bitchy person...well at least nobody ever asks me that question more then once lmao


----------



## redambition (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Call me naive, but I am actually pretty surprised by this statement :/ It seems like to me that fine line between hygiene and wearing makeup seems to be getting thinner and thinner. I haven't seen much of the world, but I always had this generalization that everyone in the corporate world always wore makeup for some reason. I would consider myself pretty low maintenance too, as I don't wear makeup everyday (usually only if I don't have time) and I barely wear heavy makeup. I also agree that makeup is personal preference._

 
there are plenty of people in the corporate world who don't wear makeup, and plenty who do. it's all personal preference.

the dress standard of neat, clean and well groomed does not mean that you are required to wear makeup. i would not be happy if i was told i was required to wear makeup in a job where it's not directly related to my job role or to the company's products. (thinking here of people doing public relations/customer facing work for cosmetics houses etc).


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

people make me feel dumb 4 buying lots of MAC when drugstore makeup is way cheaper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but then i realize how much better MAC works for me and i feel better.

they think spending more is pointless and stupid becuz makeup is just makeup 2 them.


----------



## Kalico (Jun 26, 2008)

People will never agree on this kind of thing. It's all personal preference. Yeah, there's a lot of people who believe you don't have to wear make-up to look professional. Some people really don't need it. But, most people do. I've seen plenty of non-made up faces in professional places and thought they would fit into their job better if they made an effort. But that's just my opinion and they obviously disagree. And confidence does take a person farther as well...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I know this is totally discriminatory, but someone my age (27) could not go get a decent job without wearing some kind of makeup.  You may get the job, but with makeup i truly feel its much easier.  I love makeup for the artistic aspect of it, but in today's society women are judged on looks more than you think.  A little lipstick never hurt someone, but a full face shows you tried, you look pretty, and as long as you don't look like a clown it shows you have sane mental capacities. and your confidence level automatically goes up.  This is a double standard obviously as men don't have to do more than shave and even that is debatable.   If you interview with a man he probably thinks you're a hot little chickadee if you wear makeup. If you interview with a woman and she has makeup on, you better hope you put yours on too.


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Recently my sister saw me un pack my things and in between i was un packing my MAC, she found it hilarious that i wrapped my eyeshadows and blushers in bubble wrap!! 

No one would ever understand my MAC addiction, i love coming to specktra because i know that wrapping my MAC in bubble wrap is not considered to be weird! LOL


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## keirii (Jun 30, 2008)

i used to be like that, "makeup's so pointless.. you don't need it, stop wasting money!" --- but i was secretly jealous. hahah.


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 7, 2008)

My guess is she was referring to the Tammy Faye Bakker approach to make-up which is in my mind pointless. Anything can be taken to excess -surely we all can agree with that. But in moderation (or even in the case of a lot of us _a bit more than moderation_), what is wrong with something that allows us to in a way step out of ourselves a bit? Make-up at its most dramatic is like art and can encourage creativity. It can also aid in self-esteem -allowing us to step out of everyday ordinariness and look (and as a result even feel) a bit glamorous. 

I think everyone looks better in make-up and ironically, I will bet the women who say make-up is "pointless" drool over men in the media who themselves are wearing to various degrees some kind of make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But do not tell them that though...


----------



## static_universe (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sick on the 'media pressure' thing. It's just bullshit. Maybe I've just never met anyone who was starving themselves so they could look like some model and do makeup so they can have flawless skin or whatever. But personally, I've never felt that kind of pressure. I wear makeup cause it's fun to do, but I'll usually be lazy and just do mascara and lip gloss, because I like the way it looks and makes me feel pretty. 

Though I will say that anyone with foundation three shades too dark caked on has probably got some self esteem issues.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 8, 2008)

JMO here, but makeup definitely has a point. I have a pretty stressful life right now, between working and taking care of my elderly parents. Sometimes I wake up & honestly don't want to open my eyes & face another day. (not trying to be overly dramatic here *g* just the facts, ma'am) Since I've gotten interested in 'nice' makeup (MAC etc) I find that on those days if I make myself take the extra 5 minutes or so to put on a little war paint, I feel more like smiling and getting on with things. So it's been very good for me.


----------

